# Geico canceled my policy



## RPDrive (Sep 2, 2021)

I just received one letter from Geico saying they gona cancel my vehicle insurance because I use my car for rideshare. I didn't know they could do that. Geico users becarefull.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

They used to provide a Rideshare endorsement or Rideshare Gap policy. They stopped doing that a while ago though. So they must be anti-rideshare now🙄. Were they aware you drove rideshare? I'm just curious if they were okay with it until recently for some reason. I know dealing with them after I was rear-ended by one of their insured, was an absolute nightmare! This might be a blessing in disguise because they are straight up setting you guys up to get sued.


----------



## RPDrive (Sep 2, 2021)

I was evolved in a small accident in January of 2022 with a rider in the car. Rider and me didn't suffer any injuries, it was a small touch on my rear bumper. Geico have the information I was doing rideshare since January of 2022.


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

If you know your gonna get dropped then quickly get new insurance and cancel your Geico policy. This will avoid the “dropped” label on your policy and avoid future disclosure and a red flag to other insurance companies.


----------



## RPDrive (Sep 2, 2021)

Thank you. Im gona take care of that.


----------



## bobby747 (Dec 29, 2015)

Seamus said:


> If you know your gonna get dropped then quickly get new insurance and cancel your Geico policy. This will avoid the “dropped” label on your policy and avoid future disclosure and a red flag to other insurance companies.


He's correct. I was with them years had rideshare policy and commercial insurance. They gave up rideshare and warned me of a cancellation warning. Called them. Replaced them in 1 hour.
They still sell commercial insurance. Its ran with different phone # like a second computer.


----------

